
Show HN: Videovote– A YouTube watch party for the world - abalaji
https://www.twitch.tv/videovote
======
abalaji
I always found it difficult to figure out what to watch on youtube with its
huge catalog of videos. With that in mind, a friend and I made this
application over the last three weeks that allows users on Twitch to vote for
their favorite videos with a constant stream of videos playing each less than
10 minutes. Feel free to vote for your favorite videos by pasting a youtube
url in the chat.

